# Hey Y'all



## DiamondLight (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Gang,
I was quite happy to come across CBDC! I am a lighting designer from Atlanta, and have worked in the corporate production arena for the last twenty years or so. I love the idea of sharing knowledge with (and picking the brains of!) other folks in the industry. It seems to me that when you're "The Guy" on a show site, it's easy to get isolated and be unaware of what other guys are doing. So, cool!



_Stumbling Into The Light, _

Les


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Les,

Welcome to the booth. Always nice to add some experience to the mix and never to old to learn some thing new.

Look forward to seeing you around the site.


----------

